
The hope and change index - jwb119
http://www.economist.com/daily/chartgallery/displayStory.cfm?story_id=12963199&source=features_box4
======
Prrometheus
Obama is smart enough to realize when he is veering into self-parody. Thus,
the early campaign slogan of "hope" and "change" eventually gave way to "yes
we can!" and other such rhetoric. He needed something fresh.

I would guess he briefly touches on the old slogans to give his supporters a
familiar, comfortable feeling. But he will probably roll out a new slogan or
two that he will really work and focus on (nothing this trite, but along the
lines of "a new America"). These will be incorporated into the headlines
tomorrow.

Has there ever been a President with such a mind for style?

~~~
ALee
Part of the reason behind using hope and change from the beginning was to use
the rhetoric of the Clinton years (guy from a town called Hope) and take away
their edge.

It's going to be interesting to see what the new messaging will be this time
around- the inaugural had interesting water imagery.

~~~
DTrejo
Icy currents

